

Should startup spend millions on sales or product development? - sGrabber

Is it worth spending millions on sales when you can spend the same on product development without Jeopardizing Sales?<p>As per HBR, Sales organizations especially in technology companies are moving from &quot;Field Sales&quot; to Inside Sales&quot;. Do you think it is good idea for technology startups to cut costs by moving away from &quot;Field Sales”?<p>I personally feel its time for Lean organization especially for Startups. Most of the tech companies&#x2F;startups can move initial part of their sales cycle inside(telephone &amp; email) &amp; may be (if really necessary) latter part of sales cycle can be explored to be by field sales team.<p>Moving away from “Field Sales” towards “Inside sales” not only makes your staff efficient &amp; effective but also reduces the cost (one of the key resource of a startup)<p>Field sales should come-in when one needs face to face meeting only. Personal touch is important but at what cost is something to debate.<p>Read more on HBR 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;s.hbr.org&#x2F;1ec0dcp
======
sGrabber
We believe in Lean startup

